# Adobe Creative Cloud CS6 for $19.99 ??



## ottor (Nov 27, 2012)

I can purchase/rent/use the Adobe CS6 Creative Cloud for Photoshop for the $19.99/month as they advertise....  Anyone know just how this works? - For that price, is Photoshop a Web based program, or does it reside on your computer?  -  Can you take the photoshop Cloud settings and tfr them over to the normal CS6 program if I choose to purchase the actual software program later?  I can purchase for $249 the student/teacher edition, or spend the $19.99/month via the Cloud offer .... IF anyone has joined Adobe online, and is paying monthly fees to use Photoshop, I'd love to hear your opinion .. 

r


----------



## KmH (Nov 28, 2012)

You never *own* any of the software. You pay a monthly fee to *use* the software. 

Creative cloud gives access to more software applications than just Photoshop CS 6.

Adobe Creative Cloud | Adobe.com


> Adobe® Creative Cloud is an ongoing membership that lets you *download* *and install* any of the new Adobe Creative Suite® 6 desktop software, including features like the amazing new Content Aware Patch in Adobe Photoshop® CS6. You also get other creative software like Adobe Photoshop Lightroom® 4, plus online services to help you sync, store, and share files online. Best of all, you get the latest software and features as soon as they're released.



If you don't pay the monthly fee, the monthly use license key expires, and the software you downloaded and installed ceases to function.


----------

